# mamparo o fuselaje



## nadiac_17

¡Hola a todos! Estoy traduciendo un manual de aviones y aparece varias veces el término "bulkhead". En los diccionarios lo traducen como mamparo, pero explican que es parte de un barco. También lo encontré como fuselaje, que en ese caso sí podría ser, pero para el témino fuselaje existe su equivalente en inglés que es fuselage. 
Mi pregunta es: ¿Hay una parte del avión que se llame mamparo? si no la hay, ¿cómo puedo traducir el término bulkhead?. 
¡Desde ya, muchas gracias y espero respuestas! Saludos...


----------



## Benzene

nadiac_17 said:


> En los diccionarios lo traducen como mamparo, pero explican que es parte de un barco. También lo encontré como fuselaje, que en ese caso si podría ser, pero para el témino fuselaje existe su equivalente en inglés que es fuselage. Mi pregunta es: ¿Hay una parte del avión que se llame mamparo?




"*Bulkhead* es un término naval y aeronáutico y es traducido con "mamparo".

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## nadiac_17

¡¡¡Muchas gracias por la respuesta propuesta!!!


----------



## Bula

Hola:
Bulkhead es el mamparo de presión en español. Este comjunto esta instalado en la parte de atrás del avión, precisamente en el cono de cola que es la última sección del fuselaje. Es parte del sistema de presurización de la cabina. Saludos.


----------



## nadiac_17

Muchas gracias, voy a tener en cuenta lo que me dicen, no sabía bien qué poner, ¡pero ya me lo aclararon!


----------



## Lizzyd

Hi,

I came across this thread as I have to translate "mamparo" but in this case, it is the wall that separates the different sections inside a petrol tanker lorry. I don't think "bulkhead" would work here. Would "wall" be OK?


----------



## Peter P

Lizzyd
Bulkhead works there, also partition.
Saludos
Peter P


----------



## Lizzyd

Thanks Peter P! I'll go with partition.


----------



## k-in-sc

Maybe you mean "baffle," if the compartments are not completely separate and the dividers are for stability.


----------



## Benzene

_*Hello All!*_

A _*"baffle"*_ is a part of a heat exchanger or it means also *"defelector, diafragma, panel acústico."*

I would translate _*"mamparo estructural"*_ for Lizzyd's OP.

Bye,

_*Benzene*_


----------



## k-in-sc

The traditional method of stopping excessive sloshing in tankers involves placing baffle dividers in the tanker, as shown in the following diagram.





Image Source: http://www.nomenclaturo.com


----------



## Lizzyd

Wow thanks! Very useful


----------

